# Joseph B. Fakes & Co vise



## FWest (Aug 15, 2013)

Any info on this little vise ? I had planned on using it to make a milling attachment for my lathe but do not see a simple way to mount it. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1xpcn6pfe39t80z/20130815_164611.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0rs07dxksff86ln/20130815_164645.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ouay0y1e0tlnozh/20130815_164711.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s9xo7p80ckyb05i/20130815_164726.jpg


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 15, 2013)

That type vice gets mounted with toe clamps using the slots on the sides of it.


----------



## FWest (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks,  that is what I assumed.  Maybe I can trade it for our one more suitable.


----------

